# Job Salary Question-



## km9920 (May 13, 2008)

Hi, Ok this may be inappropriate to ask, if it is i am sorry  new to this. If you are new to this field, did a externship for 4months, and have a assoc/diploma for coding and billing, took the cpc and it is pending, what is a person to ask for in terms of salary or per hour in this field in Utah? I do have a couple job interviews and i am uncertain of the pay? Any kind, honest opinions would be grateful, so i dont undercut myself or take myself out of the running due to pay. What is the going rate here? Thanks , much apprciated.


----------



## jifnif (May 13, 2008)

I am not in Utah (PA) but wanted to let you know what my area is offering.  I work for a small group of drs and have been trying to go remote for the past two years with no luck.  I have 11+ years of experience in quite a few different settings and I make $20 an hour.  I also have a flex schedule (in office) and I get 5 weeks of vacation/personal time, $5000 medical bonus and 7 1/2% profit sharing.  I would like to make more but with all that they offer it is hard.  Most places in the general area are larger companies and only want to start me at tops $15 with none of the above benefits.  I would expect the range across the board would be close.  Maybe somewhere between 14 to 25 depending on experience and knowledge.  I would go somewhere small.  You might find better benefits and better pay.  One point, my employer does not pay for education at all.  But all the other things make up for it.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 13, 2008)

km - I sent you a private message.


----------

